# Request for Fix HT-Blackberry Curve



## Navotifarm (Dec 16, 2009)

I've been enjoying this site VERY much for several months with no problems with my 8330 Curve. At all hours. Mainly when I wake up about 3:00 am and can't sleep but also in line waitng for something or at free time anytime. All of a sudden, from the goodwill post in the families section, I cammot click on a thread. I get an error 400 message that the server doesn't understand or cannot process the request. 
I can click on or post to ant threads prior to the goodwill thing. It's a timeline barrier. 
Posting a new thread brings up a complaint from the server 500 error but despite that, the post goes through. Afterwards I cannot bring it up or read it on my blackberry but I can on my laptop at a wireless freeby hot spot with my laptop. 
I don't know why this is happening but timewise it's linked to when cabin fever (and I did request this myself) deleted my thread about logging to get money to pay my land taxes for which I had received some pretty heavy duty bashing. I admit I got very upset by someone who wished me to be homeless destitute and hungry. I started a responsethread to that which Angie2M blitzed but my blackberry worked after that. Someone pm'ed me that a thread I started was locked. I have not seen that myself. I'm thinking if I was banned from the forum somebody would so advise or I could not post anywhere which has not happened. 
I don't think the problem is with my blackberry. But it doesn't do flash or java. Maybe there was a flash or java change in HT software which glitches my access to recent posts. 
Hope this gets fixed or somebody tells me what to do. Thank you. And yes I took the battery out of my blackberry. Made no difference.


----------



## Kari (Mar 24, 2008)

You should post this in the admin forum...I believe Angle mentioned this yesterday.


----------



## Navotifarm (Dec 16, 2009)

Kari, I did post it in the admin forum yesterday but when nothing happened I posted it here. I also sent the webmaster an email. Two i think. 

I guess I am just banned on my blackberry. Ejection by attrition. 

But I can connect with my laptop as now. Maybe they just put a lock on me to cool me down and my blackberry will be miraculously healed and restored to service if I behave myself for awhile. anyway, as far as the blackberry I am definitely on lock down!!!! so adios.


----------



## Kung (Jan 19, 2004)

Well, to be perfectly honest with you, we've not changed squat here. What I CAN tell you, however, is that I can't count the number of times where I'll be in some area with plenty of connectivity (signal strength), surfing to some site just fine...and then all of a sudden, it's a no-go. 

I won't say it's your 'Blackberry' but I would not at all be surprised if it's the proxy (Cingular or the BIS itself) that has something to do with it. It wouldn't be the first time that it's happened - I used to be able to access AKO (Army email) on my Blackberry and then one day 'aggregators' (the BIS) were banned.

I'm not saying that it's your Blackberry; but I am saying that I'm pretty sure it's not our server. I'd find it more likely to be a cross between the content that HT has, and how your internet server that your Blackberry uses presents the info to your phone and requests it from the site.

Will keep looking into it, however. Just realize that we've changed nothing here.

(Of course, now I'm curious as to whether or not it'd be easy or hard to craft a 'mobile' HT site. Will have to look into that...)


----------



## Navotifarm (Dec 16, 2009)

Kung, I think you fixed it. Thank you. I did click on that site you referenced which was interesting but of could my curve duzznt have tools like my pc does. Anyway, I am knocking on wood. But haven't had any error messages this morning! And you already crafted an excellent blackberry site. Everything displays just fine, only in a long column. The button for posting pm's is missing sometimes. That's the only flaw. By contrast, some sites (like backwoods home for example) display two columns on top of each other so I can't read anything. Your columns display sequentially which is just right! You do good! And I'm glad my blackberry is working again. It only happened with the post zap posts, not the pre zap posts. Of course, I have not tried all yet! Anyway, thanks!


----------



## chuckhole (Mar 2, 2006)

I have the Blackberry 9000 and I get a lot of strange errors too. Most of it because of the amount of memory on the device. Mine is consumed with company email so the much larger pages (plenty of graphics) will not display. Ones such as HT that has auto resizing columns do well on my Blackberry and the DW's iPhone 3G. No special mobile site required like the older Treo phones.


----------

